# TC Electronics Studio Konnekt 48 VS RME Fireface 800



## L_A (Feb 9, 2008)

*TC Electronics Studio Konnekt 48 or RME Fireface 800?

Which one would you buy? 

Thanks:grin:
*


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hrm, that's a tough one.

I'm not a huge expert, but it looks like the TC comes with a few more features, but the Fireface has an extra input (unbalanced TRS, which could be handy). It also looks like the TC is digitally controlled analogue where I'm not sure about the Fireface (but if I had to guess based on the specs, I might guess digital? Hey, I've only got a 50/50 chance here :laugh.

It seems like both are really good/high quality units. I personally might like the Fireface better because of it's digital outputs which would be much easier for me considering all the cables/cross talk that are around my rig (and the fact that I would use this for adding sound to already digital video), but your needs might be different. It's hard to say what's best for you without knowing what you will use it for, but unless you need a feature that only one of them have, I think you'll be fine with either. :smile:


----------



## L_A (Feb 9, 2008)

It is a tough one. 

I intend to do some solo music composition in the later future with this machine.
The only mic-ins and line Level-ins I am going to be using will be on this interface.

I informed myself and I was told that RME's analog to Digital converter was a notch better than the T.C.'s. But I am wondering if the bundle is better with T.C. Konnect48 (remote, dsp's,...). But I could also buy TC dsp's (powercore) later on because I wouldn't be able to upgrade the converter It is a difficult decision and I am trying to weight the good and (bad)(both seems great). RME also comes with 2 firewire 800.



Somebody convince me! LOL 

P.S. As you can see I will be investing in one of these for the longterm.


----------



## macman (Mar 12, 2008)

L_A said:


> *TC Electronics Studio Konnekt 48 or RME Fireface 800?
> 
> Which one would you buy?
> 
> ...


RME Fireface anytime. The drivers are far superior. Also, TC is definitely loosing it. Just look at: forum.tcelectronic.com


----------

